# haying tractor



## gitnby (Aug 4, 2020)

been tractor shopping ...looking at 90-100 hp....looked at kubota m5 ,case 95c and farmall 95 a.......looks like 95a is most in my budget...anyone here own one or used one........pro s and cons?...all help is appreciated...wanted a good used tractor...near impossible to find here....thanks


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Are we talking about New or Used?

If Used need to know year specs and hours of each tractor.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Both Tractors Brands mentioned here are solid, If anything the Farmall C will give you better options. I have run Kubota solid machines, can be on the light side, but weight can always be added.

I try to keep my tractors just heavy enough as to be safe and not get pushed around but light as to minimize compaction. As well when things are wet, the heavier you are the more damage to the field.

What is most important is that you size the HP and PTO HP for your needs, then add some. If you have hills add More!

In addition the second most important factor for a hay tractor would be the transmission. You will want more than 8, in my opinion no less than 12 speed. For bailing a 24 makes life perfect! I believe the Farmalls come in 8 or 12 the older units may have 16 as an option. Its the U that gets into the 24.

I believe the Kubotas also come in similar transmission configurations.

Another plus in modern tractors in 540E this will come in handy on tasks like raking and tedding where you don't need all the HP in the PTO, this saves fuel.

That's my 2c.

Safe regards.


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

I can't speak for Kubota, never owned one but I did own a 2016 CaseIH 100c. Do the tractors you are looking at use DEF? My 100C had major issues with the DEF system; the first coming inside of 4 months owning it. I had mechanics out on 5 different occasions in 4 years due to DEF system electronics going bad and having to be replaced, all under warranty. I sold it and bought a 2013 JD 6105, no DEF. Now having said all that I'm sure there are several on here that have Case tier 4 tractors that have never had a problem. I also own a 2019 JD 5100M that uses DEF and so far so good. I think I just had a lemon in that 100C. Good luck with whatever you buy!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cactus50 said:


> I can't speak for Kubota, never owned one but I did own a 2016 CaseIH 100c. Do the tractors you are looking at use DEF? My 100C had major issues with the DEF system; the first coming inside of 4 months owning it. I had mechanics out on 5 different occasions in 4 years due to DEF system electronics going bad and having to be replaced, all under warranty. I sold it and bought a 2013 JD 6105, no DEF. Now having said all that I'm sure there are several on here that have Case tier 4 tractors that have never had a problem. I also own a 2019 JD 5100M that uses DEF and so far so good. I think I just had a lemon in that 100C. Good luck with whatever you buy!


I have hear similar situations on many brands of early DEF tractors including the Farmall line. I understand after doing some research on the Farmall line that they have straitened this out. I can tell you that the last of the tear 3 units ended in 2013 except for the 75C, they went tear 4 on those in 2014. Give or take on the exact dates.

Best,


----------



## Ray450 (May 23, 2019)

I just finished my first year of doing my own hay. I to was looking hard at the Kubota M5 and M6 line, as well as Deere 5100E and 6 series. You can get a good deal on the little Kubotas, but they are light for some equipment, wasn't a fan of the shifting, and not sure I'd have been happy with the standard 8 speed. I also had a dealer tell me they stopped selling them because they had so many issues, but maybe he just wanted to push the other brand he had? I loved the Eco mode of the Deere 5 series, but wasn't a fan of the rating of the 3pt lift system. I loved the M6-111, I just couldn't find any good deals on one, and finally came across a low hour 6105E and bought it. No regrets so far, just wish it had the Eco mode on the PTO. The tranny isn't as easy to use as others, but after having a 12/24 hi/lo tranny, not sure I could go backwards now. It also has 38s, which I love for my rough fields, until I had to pay for one I destroyed and mounted it myself. So far I don't regret my tractor, or my baler NH BR7070 silage. Can't say the same for my cutter or rake.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Farmall c/a are very budget tractors and with cab a 5100E is a better tractor. But if I was spending that kind of money $40k+ I would be finding me a boxcar magnum caseIH. Like a 7110 or 7120. Way more tractor. Way better built.
FYI I own both types of Farmall a a 5100e and a 7110. Also own a maxxum 140 and a maxxum would be my choice but probably out of your price range.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Ray450 said:


> I just finished my first year of doing my own hay. I to was looking hard at the Kubota M5 and M6 line, as well as Deere 5100E and 6 series. You can get a good deal on the little Kubotas, but they are light for some equipment, wasn't a fan of the shifting, and not sure I'd have been happy with the standard 8 speed. I also had a dealer tell me they stopped selling them because they had so many issues, but maybe he just wanted to push the other brand he had? I loved the Eco mode of the Deere 5 series, but wasn't a fan of the rating of the 3pt lift system. I loved the M6-111, I just couldn't find any good deals on one, and finally came across a low hour 6105E and bought it. No regrets so far, just wish it had the Eco mode on the PTO. The tranny isn't as easy to use as others, but after having a 12/24 hi/lo tranny, not sure I could go backwards now. It also has 38s, which I love for my rough fields, until I had to pay for one I destroyed and mounted it myself. So far I don't regret my tractor, or my baler NH BR7070 silage. Can't say the same for my cutter or rake.


Have never worked a 6e series, but I think ray is right on it. In a 6e you get a much better seat than a 5e. And I would not pay the extra money for the 5m becuase for the same price you can get a 6e with more weight and just a bigger tractor. Same cab same seat. Same engine. Same transmission???? 
But for the price of a new 95a Farmall fwa loader tractor (75k???) I would find a good used 7230 Deere, or a maxxum from 2007 or newer or even a 6430. Atleast you get a partial power shift transmission and much better hydralics. Even the 6105e is still open center hydralics. 
I bought a maxxum 140 with the good closed center hydralics with 700hrs and loader fwa and all for 75k. Way way way more tractor than a 95a. Plus you get the cab suspension.

I found a 2015 maxxum 125 multi controler with 2000 hrs with loader fwa and pretty much every feature on it for 59k. But I needed a little more hp.

To me the seat in a Farmall tractor, new Holland t4 series, and Deere 5e are not comfortable for a full days work. Also all of those tractors mentioned I don't think any of them hold more than 35 gallons of fuel or so. You cannot run it a full day on one tank of fuel, but to me I cannot sit in one of those for more than 8 hours anyways before my butt/back starts to hurt.


----------

